# something from Russia



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"one of these pics is not like the others..." :laughing:


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

Its for small time, i cant find how it is now: )


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to assume all but one of those are your work. Nice job!








Paul


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work, karr.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Clean work, brother :yes:...all except that one from Idaho. 

Did Albacore say it was alright to post a pic of his work? :whistling2: :jester: :laughing:


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Clean work, brother :yes:...all except that one from Idaho.
> 
> Did Albacore say it was alright to post a pic of his work? :whistling2: :jester: :laughing:


 I am sorry, i dont understand. I am use only my photo.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He is making a joke. That albachor did that messy work and he is from Idaho (the potato state) I think.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Just jugging at the fish, Karr


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Just jugging at the fish, Karr


My second name in English - crucian


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello Crucian  

My apologies for all the slang. 

I was just making a joke toward Albacoreshuffle. He's another plumber on our site that likes to make jokes.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

that green PE pipe is already being used on the west coast and its coming here... I welcome it, you can't push a sharkbite on it!!! Aquatherm I think it's called?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I can speak Russian, in French...


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> that green PE pipe is already being used on the west coast and its coming here... I welcome it, you can't push a sharkbite on it!!! Aquatherm I think it's called?


Yes, this Aquatherm http://www.aquatherm.de/indexUSA.html
But this pipe is not PE, this is polypropylene. I know i cant use this pipe for boilers.
This pipe made whith aluminum layer and max temperature 90 Celsius.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Clean work, brother :yes:...all except that one from Idaho.
> 
> Did Albacore say it was alright to post a pic of his work? :whistling2: :jester: :laughing:


You'll get your Mr Rabbit !


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...Meanwhile, in Soviet Russia...


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> ...Meanwhile, in Soviet Russia...


Yes, its true.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

karr said:


> Yes, its true.


:laughing: You're a good sport, I like that. :thumbup:


----------

